# TNT 400



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anybody had any experience with this? ive heard its pretty painfull. Would 2ml in 1 shot be too sore? or should i split it into 1ml twice a week?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Used before and its good stuff, but very nippy. I was crippled every time I used, regardless of 1/2/3ml a time. Get some eo and mix a little in to help with the pain.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i tried this a few months back mate was well bad for pip for me personally and that was only 1ml had bad lumps from it aswell. then decided to mix it 1ml to 1ml with eo oil and still hurt like hell i had to stop it half way through still got over 10ml left. i have done cycles before with no pain so might just be me.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

is it sore going in or just pip mate?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

fine going in quite thick though it was the pain for the 5 days after which was the worst, must just add it was the tnt mast 400 i used.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Cheers guys now for my second question. Whats eo? lol


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

eo oil is Ethyl Oleate oil mate its meant to ease the pip have loads of this left too lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

From what I have read the tnt400 is pretty painful for most. I think any injctable with that concentration of gear is going to hurt to be honest. I also got lumps from this like gyppo12345, which went away after a week or so.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

is this the TNT400 containing tren-en, test-en and mast-en?

if so id definately recommend using the EO dilute with it, even if you only running 2ml a week in 2x 1ml jabs.

i managed 7 weeks at 4ml EW with EO and had to through in the towel. Jabs sites were fine to begin with but the oils that thick it just doesnt absorb and sites werent recovering quicker enough. Was in quite some pain to be honest.

the results i got were fantastic, tho i did a 10 week tren-en and sust cycle before rolling onto the heavy TNTmast400 for 7 weeks.

depending on the dose you want, and funds available, id suggest buying each med seperate and running the cycle that way. It'll avoid possible PIP, proper pain! lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Clubber Lang said:


> is this the TNT400 containing tren-en, test-en and mast-en?
> 
> if so id definately recommend using the EO dilute with it, even if you only running 2ml a week in 2x 1ml jabs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, spot on, it's painful gear, the tnt 250 is a much better painless option, if you don't mind jabbing more often.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

horrible product, sorry but unless you like serious PIP and inflammation i wouldnt touch it.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> horrible product, sorry but unless you like serious PIP and inflammation i wouldnt touch it.


agreed :beer:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Yeah, spot on, it's painful gear, the tnt 250 is a much better painless option, if you don't mind jabbing more often.


the TNT-deopt is fine, its just Tren-e & Test-e. Used that blend as a base before adding other meds around it afew times in the past.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> the TNT-deopt is fine, its just Tren-e & Test-e. Used that blend as a base before adding other meds around it afew times in the past.


 this is what ive ordered tnt depot 400 not the tnt mast 400 should of mentioned that!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

young-pup said:


> this is what ive ordered tnt depot 400 not the tnt mast 400 should of mentioned that!


IME wont matter, still gonna hurt bro, sorry but unless theyve changed it its a crippler...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

which lab makes this?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> which lab makes this?


naughty lab mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok cool. i didnt get on well with either the naughty lab or prochem for my 1st cycle unfortunately


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ok cool. i didnt get on well with either the naughty lab or prochem for my 1st cycle unfortunately


what was you using mate?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i used 500mg test cyp from naughty lab, and 600mg test e from prochem. im going to make a thread on it soon anyway to sort out my next cycle, everyone at my gym seems to think i should of been using atleast 1g+ seeing as im 115kg naturally


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i used 500mg test cyp from naughty lab, and 600mg test e from prochem. im going to make a thread on it soon anyway to sort out my next cycle, everyone at my gym seems to think i should of been using atleast 1g+ seeing as im 115kg naturally


hmmm strange, test cyp was the only one i got on with from that lab although it was never as good as other labs test in terms of results :confused1: and pro chem test 300 i had heard good things about. maybe try pharma next time? ive been using cidoteston and its a smooth pain free jab.

on your size/dose, that is pretty big, im 120kg and have been using 1250mg test pw but then ive done numerous cycles....


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Iv used the TNT, admittidly painful stuff, i managed to see it out and got some very good gains from it, its bad but you get used to it


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

for me the tntdepot400 does not carry alot of pip (could be down to my pain tolerance increasing)..however as alot of people have said using the mast400 version has crippled me to the extent of throwing in the towel when using it


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry to bring up an old thread but i believe the test e in TNT Mast 400 has been replaced with test C therefore removing PIP???

Anyone used it?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

not used it but there would - or should - be no difference in perceived pain between Test E and Test C, assuming both are pure, both prepared correctly , etc


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

feedback ive read else where has claimed that since the cyp has replaced enanth then it has depleted the PIP

but i wanted to know first hand of anyone that has used it?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

rs007 said:


> not used it but there would - or should - be no difference in perceived pain between Test E and Test C, assuming both are pure, both prepared correctly , etc


Trouble is there has been a lot of painful UGL test E around for the last couple of years, so if it has been replaced with cyp then it will be painless.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

thats what im hoping, cheers mars


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if they have used the TNT 300 from Global Britannic. Also i was gonna mix it with the tren 200 also from gb. might even throw some deca in there aswell. I just wanted to know if TNT was ok to mix with the tren coz the TNT already has tren in it. Will this also be 2 shots per week coz they both contain enanthate. Cheers


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

There is a TNT450 which is painless now.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

tnt450 is fine tho - but that does have test deconate in it tho which should help with pain anyway

(test 300mg + tren 150mg)


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

Believe you are running it now Bert?


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

lol kind of....stopped the jabs until my gyno clears up (which is sooo close its not funny!)

Will agree that it does 'clog' up sites, for want of a better phrase, so you really need to rotate sites frequently

altho in saying that - hot water bottle on the site for 20 mins and a massage normally helps massively.


----------

